# roller furling conversion on small boat compac 16 legacy



## edepstein (Jul 24, 2020)

Will a roller furling conversion from hank on jib decrease perfomance on a compac 16 legacy?
Ed


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Maybe a bit, I am not sure if you would really notice it. You probably aren't racing a Compac Legacy? Roller furling can be a nice thing to have on a small boat like that.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

That one time you don’t feel like sailing or don‘t stay out longer or don’t fly the headsail at all, because it’s too much hassle, all reduce performance. I say get the furler.

On a different scale, I had a buddy with a 49 ft Taswell, without any electric winches. If conditions were marginal or variable, he would never go through the effort of raising all the sails, just to find out. We sailed 2-3x more than he.

Make it as convenient as you can. Enjoy.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

no it can increase your performance . the foil actually will improve the air flow over the leading edge of the sail the same as a round leading edge does on a low speed aircraft wing. creates a aerodynamic fatter airfoil out of a thin leading edge can also improve performance when the wind is up and you can reef a bit to keep the boat over the rudder and not heel so much.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Minnewaska said:


> That one time you don't feel like sailing or don't stay out longer or don't fly the headsail at all, because it's too much hassle, all reduce performance. I say get the furler.
> 
> On a different scale, I had a buddy with a 49 ft Taswell, without any electric winches.


Does he not have roller furling on his Tazewell?


----------

